
Would you have baked goods delivered to your door? - baseview
http://craveble.com
======
bradknowles
So, why would I choose to use your service instead of going to an established
local bakery and having their stuff delivered?

What can you give me that they can't?

------
samholland00
doughbies?

~~~
baseview
Or cupcakes?!

